# [SOLVED][OT] Ukochana konsola dla tych co zmuszeni do WIN :)

## rzabcio

Pytanie straaasznie dziwaczne ale tak się zastanawiam, czy nie ma czegoś takiego. Denerwuje mnie uboga konsola Windowsowa a niestety jestem "zmuszony" korzystać w pracy z XP. Czy slyszal ktoś z was o czymś co symulowaloby konsolę linuxową pod Windą?

Inna sprawa - czy mogę spod xp uruchomić Linuxa? A dokladniej rzecz ujmując drugi system znajdujący się na tym samym dysku?

Pozdrawiam!Last edited by rzabcio on Fri Dec 16, 2005 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

cygwin/bash?

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inna sprawa - czy mogę spod xp uruchomić Linuxa? A dokladniej rzecz ujmując drugi system znajdujący się na tym samym dysku?
> 
> Pozdrawiam!

 

Mozesz w emulatorze Vmware przekazać start systemu z fizycznej partycji lub dysku, ale jest to komercyjny progzik, chyba mozna pobrac 30dniowy trial.

Firma M$ Dollar miała kiedys taki produkt Virtual PC, ale jest to gorsze od vmware

----------

## 13Homer

Ja korzystałem kiedyś z MinGW (Minimalist GNU for Windows), były tam takie rzeczy jak find, grep, make.

Poza tym jest coś takiego jak Monad (wersja beta), coś dla administratorów Windowsów (coś jakby taka konsola). Kiedyś to ściągnąłem i zainstalowałem, ale szybko wywaliłem. Tak czy inaczej może Ci sie przydać.

----------

## no4b

http://www.colinux.org/

----------

## rzabcio

Colinuxa próbowalem, ale - wstyd się przyznać - nie wychodzila mi konfiguracja a nie mialem akurat serca się do niej przylożyć...

----------

## BeteNoire

Pytanie: po co Ci taka konsola pod Windows? Przecież w tym ograniczonym systemie możesz sobie doskonale większość rzeczy wyklikać. A tą mniejszość, której nie wyklikasz masz w helpie do wiersza poleceń.

----------

## rzabcio

Może jako odpowiedź podam konkretny przyklad...

Często muszę przeglądać logi serwera (glowny serwer i tak chodzi na linuksie ale na lokalu mam kopię serwera). No i od razu dochodzimy do takiej komendy jak tail. W tych logach czasem wyszukuję logów z konkretnej klasy lub pakietu (loguje przez log4j), a to idealne zadanie dla grep'a, choćby w taki prymitywny sposób:

```

cat log | grep pakiet.podpakiet.[...]

```

albo po godzinie albo po czymkolwiek innym. I wiele innych tego typu wygodnych polecen (ze nie wspomnę ile razy dziennie zamiast dir wpisuję ls  :Wink:  ). Częsciowo także dlatego, że czasem trzeba szybko napisać i wykorzystać przeróżne narządka - a więc przeważnie są konsolowe. Uzupelnianie (TAB) też pozostawia wiele do życzenia...

Pewnie, że się czepiam. Można to zrobić na wiele innych sposobów (choćby przez gvima windowsowego). Ale przyzwyczajenie robi swoje...  :Smile: 

BetaNoire: A klikanie mnie wkur...denerwuje... Tymbardziej, że mam glaskadelko.  :Smile: 

----------

## (l)user

Mozesz sobie posciagac windowsowe wersje linuxowych programow takich jak np vim ls czy mc(bo sa takie) i wrzucic do windows\system32. Kiedys tak zroilem ze swoim windowsem jak go jeszcze uzywalem.

----------

## n3rd

Wiem, że istnieją wersje Linuksów działające pod kontrolą Windowsa - nawet testowałem kiedyś coś takiego. Odpalasz ikonką jak normalny program i tym sposobem uruchamiasz sobie konsolę działającą pod Windowsem... ale nie przypominam sobie nazw takich dziwactw... nie mam Windowsa i temat mało mnie interesuje  :Wink: 

Pozdr

daniel

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ja widziałem ostatnio bash'a działającego pod windowsem... Podejrzewam, że był pobrany z tej strony: http://www.steve.org.uk/Software/bash/. Sprawował się całkiem fajnie (jak na Windows).

----------

## 13Homer

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Często muszę przeglądać logi serwera (glowny serwer i tak chodzi na linuksie ale na lokalu mam kopię serwera). No i od razu dochodzimy do takiej komendy jak tail. W tych logach czasem wyszukuję logów z konkretnej klasy lub pakietu (loguje przez log4j), a to idealne zadanie dla grep'a, choćby w taki prymitywny sposób:
> 
> ```
> 
> cat log | grep pakiet.podpakiet.[...]
> ...

 

Ja kiedyś musiałem przeglądać pliki logów (log4j) pod Windowsami. Używałem do tego mTail (http://ophilipp.free.fr/op_tail.htm). Coś jak tail, tylko okienkowy, można ustawić filtr, żeby pokazywał tylko te linie, w których występują określone ciągi znaków itp. Fajna rzecz. Acha, i jest darmowy :) (ale nie Open Source)

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

Putty http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html

Pozdrawiam

----------

## yoshi314

generalnie 4dos to fajny.... hmm... "shell" dla windows. ma calkiem spore mozliwosci i nawet przypomina basha niektorymi funkcjami

obecnie jest 4dos dla win9x i 4NT dla win xp/2xxx/NT

http://www.jpsoft.com/

----------

## rzabcio

Dzięki serdeczne za wszystkie podpowiedzi. Przetestowalem kilka rozwiązań kilka nie. Podsumowanie dla "tych co później":

Generalnie nie trzeba szukać jakiejś nowej specjalnej konsoli. Wystarczy zrobić tak, jak to opisal (l)user. Adres, który podal YANOUSHek przynosi kilka podstawowych komend (ls,grep,rm...). Najlatwiejszym rozwiązaniem będzie instalacja cygwin'a - przy odpowiednim doborze opcji - komendy, które zainstaluje cygwin dostępne są także spod zwyklej konsoli windowsowej (cmd).

Na prawde bajerancko wygląda VIM spod konsoli dosowej.  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## wariat

Zycia w windows nie wyobrazam sobie bez tego: http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/

pobrac, odpakowac gdzies (u mnie c:/program files/unixutils/bin/ ) i dodac te sciezke do path

uzywalem tego duuzo wczesniej niz zainstalowalem linuksa  :Very Happy:  Zycie bez cata lessa i grepa jest bez sensu, bez pclip i gclip jest trudne (btw jest pclip i gclip na linuksa?)  :Very Happy: 

W komplecie sportowany zsh, ale jakos nie moge sie na niego przestawic i wciaz uzywam stanadrdowego cmd.exe (z doskeyem jesli win98)

----------

## Gabrys

warto byłoby poszukać też jakieś megashelle z wbudowanymi poleceniami typu grep, cp, tail itd. Jeśli jest wersja dla Win, to myślę, że by się sprawdził, przyznam, że na Cygwinie też można poszaleć zwłaszcza odpalając sobie BASHa czy ZSH bo masz dostęp do normalnych plików w systemie (wiem, bo kiedyś ktoś szalał na uczelni  :Razz: )

----------

